# Sir Ben Kingsley - 58th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards, Arrivals, LA, 08/27/06 (3 x)



## Messias (16 Sep. 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (18 Sep. 2006)

Seine Glatze erstrahlt im Sommerlichte! ICh mag Ben Kingsley, auch wenn er oft Kackrollen gespielt hat 

Vielen Dank für den Herrenzugang!


----------

